
How to learn and understand hacking from home - Mahakasyapa
I am curious about recommended beginning into understanding hacking and to learn how to hack? Is it as simple as learning programming languages and having connections with other people? Do you really have to have a Computer Science degree to understand  any of it. I don&#x27;t want to be a hacker necessarily but I think its a useful skill that I have always wanted to understand but can&#x27;t really afford the Computer Science path at school.
======
unix
same question: I want to able hack/modify/change a car to high performance
car. do I need to understand how it work? how does an engine work? what kind
of parts I need? I think you should understand how does cpu and memory work.
how does network work. how does cryptography work. what kind of tools able
hack.

